

Ask HN: Good resources for learning TDD? - bbakersmith

I'm interested in learning test driven development (TDD) from both a theoretical and practical perspective. I work primarily with Ruby (using Sinatra for web projects) and Javascript. I'd be grateful for any learning resource recommendations, whether online or in book form. General tips also welcome!
======
petercooper
Read the Kent Beck book. Seriously. It's in Java but it's very easily
understood and applied to Ruby. It's one of the most lucid and baseline
explanations available.

